# New 2011 21Rs



## jp diesel (May 29, 2010)

After lots of phone calls and shopping through internet, we are happy to join the Outback family with our 2011 210Rs. I will soon be driving to Fulton NY from beautiful Quebec city Canada to pick up my new trailer. So far, the shoping experience at Great Outdoors RV was great. I will be happy to take any advice on tips and tricks for a newbie like me, on how to setup and on what to pay attention for the first trips!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the family!! Many more will join soon to advise you on many things, my advice is to remember that to keep your family and mine safe you need to be able to safely STOP your set up as well as pull it! and to just have fun and enjoy it!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jp diesel said:


> After lots of phone calls and shopping through internet, we are happy to join the Outback family with our 2011 210Rs. I will soon be driving to Fulton NY from beautiful Quebec city Canada to pick up my new trailer. So far, the shoping experience at Great Outdoors RV was great. I will be happy to take any advice on tips and tricks for a newbie like me, on how to setup and on what to pay attention for the first trips!


Congratulations on the new Outback! We're getting ours from Great Outdoors RV as well. I agree with you that so far the shopping experience has been great. Hopefully we'll both feel that way when the deals are done.
I also agree that Quebec City is beautiful. I was skiing/snowboarding in your area this past February, and thoroughly enjoyed the region.

Happy camping,

Doug


----------

